# Big Mac Classic Results



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/leaderboarddb.php

The curse of ruff seas and bad weather now 4 years in a row. It was 80% chance of rain and rain and thunderstorms likely for Saturday and 90% of the same forecasted sunday and stiff east winds both days. The east wind was as forecasted but we didn't see any rain or lightning on Saturday and only drizzling rain on sunday. Plus seas laid down a little both days in afternoon so it ended up being much better than I feared but as you can see from leaderboard the big kings were no where to be found. We ended up winning 3rd place in aggregate division of biggest 4 kings and our biggest king was just 16.lbs and step daughter won a gift basket in ladys division for her 15.2.lb king. I spoke with Mike Wright at the captains meeting about the bad weather,etc. and believe there will be a different format involving more possible fishing days next year to insure that every boat big or small can get a better chance of decent seas and weather and setting the stage for a much better turnout.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Well run tournament. Glad we survived. I threw up more on Sunday than I had all previous times in my past 37 years on boats combined.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep. Same here. Hurled on the side of the boat for the first time ever


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Kudos and Congratulations to all. Wish we could have fished the tournament. Hopefully next year we can fish it. Have it marked on calendar for next year. Great job for a good cause.:thumbup:

Catdad you have my email so if you will keep me posted on upcoming tournaments if you will please. I will send info on to other fellow fishermen to that don't see the tournament info that we do.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Fall Fishing Tournament*

If we dont get a handle on them closing down everything we wont have much of anything to fish for by the time next october comes around.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep it as is. No changes. Don'tuck it up or confuse things just two days, weather be damned.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't change it!!! Two days is plenty. September is a good time of year. Keep it no checkout and it will grow. Weather is crap shoot. You will never beat it. Take what you get and go fishing. Great tournament!!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

The best part about the tournament? They (Mike W & Co) raised $100k AGAIN for the Pensacola Ronald McDonald House (which houses out-of-town families with sick children at the hospital for free/small fee)

If you're considering next year's tournament, please know that the money is being put to good use.


----------

